# Video: Dutch SF in Afghanistan



## Kirkhill (11 Dec 2006)

The clip is in Dutch but it pretty much speaks for itself.  Watch for the underhand grenade toss.

http://dump.geenstijl.nl/mediabase/6735/a588a9e3/index.html

Looks like the Dutchmen are having an easy time of thing.  (Sarcasm off).


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2006)

...and the comments at that site go off on some bizarre tangents about "why the SF are 'dressed like Taliban'?" why are they trying so hard to be 'cowboys like the Americans'?" "why are we in Afghanistan at all?"

Gee, it's just like here - - except in Dutch.  ;D


Apparently in the full footage, the USAF arrives and lays waste to the bad guys via 500lb bombs


----------



## Jav (11 Dec 2006)

Here are 2 longer vids of the action, they are slightly different. The journalist/filmmaker batteries ran empty after 15 minutes (and the spares were in a vehicle under heavy crossfire) So he took his photocamera and made us much photos as he could. After an hour of fighting the situation was one of CQB, Taliban within 50 meters. So this guy took a C8a1 from a commando behind a MAG, and fired at a large number of Taliban who were only 50 meters away (he was told to do so) The last photograph in both vids is one where 2 KCT medics treat a ANA soldier whos both legs are blown of by a IED. while there are trying to save this guy.....he gets killed by enemy fire...between the arms of the medics. Pretty intense footage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnzA_8Juw94&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McHTxDFZTrQ


This is another part of the documentary, where the KCT call in airsupport on a taliban position 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LogdQAweBkA&mode=related&search=


----------

